# Briggs & Stratton Fuel Problem/ No start



## tbeaulieu (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you mean the leaks drains from the carb, via the primer button? The button should not leak. I believe you're right about it being an air hole, so the primer pump can "recharge", otherwise it wouldn't return after being pressed once.

If this is the case, clearly something's not right inside the carb. Small carbs like this seem easy to work on to me, but if you don't have the right tools and tricks, some of the bits can be quite tricky. For instance, I was not able to remove the jets from my mower. Didn't have a suitable "screw driver" that could bite both sides. Had a few other frozen pieces that I had to leave during a rebuild.

But for the most part, gaskets and o-rings should be an easy job.


----------



## rod46 (Jan 20, 2010)

hi,
Gas pours out of the button, a steady stream of fuel. Either I have a blocked port or a bad gasket I figure. I bought a carb overhaul kit, (gaskets, rings, etc.) hopefully this will help.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## tbeaulieu (Apr 6, 2009)

*Online Manual*

I also purchased an electronic manual for my engine from http://www.tradebit.com 

I was skeptical of these sites but was relieved to find that it was actually helpful. It cost me $5.99.

The interface is a bit clunky, but it works.

I suspect you have a problem with your needle/seat. Either the needle is stuck, or the hole is clogged and won't let it seat properly, or something's awry with the float that is responsible for seating the needle. If the the need can't seat, fuel can't be stopped from flowing into the carb.


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

Did the kit help?

I just ran my first lawn mower 
1993 b&s engine. Left in rain for 2 years outside. I took out the fuel tank and carb and cleaned it out with carb cleaner. Maybe you need to replace the diaphragm and gaskets in it. Mine started right up after cleaning it.


----------

